# Colorado Homestead



## Coloradofolks (Oct 9, 2009)

Land, Yurt and Accessories - 4.2 Acres (additional adjoining 1.3 acres available for $11,000), with 2008 16' diameter Colorado Yurt featuring loft, basement root cellar with cistern, cabinets, complete solar electric system, 12VDC freezer, icebox, rainwater catchment, water filtration and UV treatment systems, Bakers Choice wood cookstove inside, summer kitchen with Hasty Baker wood cookstove outside, woodsheds, wood fired earthen plastered sauna, roofed storage camper, 20'x12' hoop greenhouse with automatic watering and venting systems, garden, electric fencing, $50,000 firm. Very private at end of dead end road but easy access, short drive to town. Located outside of Pagosa Springs, Colorado. Good solar exposure, views. Will sell 4.2 acre lot alone for $25,000. Can provide asking price breakdown for any improvements over bare land selected by buyer. Photos available on request.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

i would love to see pics. i had never heard of this before, but i was looking online and it looks very interesting. could you give me an idea of what your utilities are costing broken down. so do you have a well, electric, propane at all? are you on the grid or off? is there a restroom? is there a bedroom? is there an timber on the 4 acres? is this wind and snow proof? i would love to know everything about it. we have been looking for a homestead, but havent decided on where yet. how is the economy out there? do you know the unemployment rate? also, do you know how financing would work, since this isnt a typical framed dwelling? what about home insurance? does it run very high? is this sort of dwelling last a long time, or is it more of a temporary thing?

sorry so long, but im interested in all of this, if you would rather pm me the info, that is fine. we just joined this forum to try to find a homestead, and learn more about the process. 

Heather


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Same as above.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

more info please!!


----------

